# What size needles



## qmack26 (Apr 1, 2007)

if  im injecting in the bicep what size needles i need and what is a *guage *and a *pin*. Also can i use my *bicep  *to be the only area to inject 

i understan that it is a outer bicep in a inner and you area apost to inject in the middle of both mucles
thanks


----------



## DEVILDOG (Apr 1, 2007)

I like a 25g 1" pin (Terumo) for oils in the Bicep.
I like a 27g slin pin for IGF injects in the bicep. I wish there was a 3/4" or 1" pin in a 27g, but that would be a perfect World. I don't care what the rest of the World says, a bicep injection always seems to be one of my more painful inj. sites. ouch!

Check out the syringe suppliers out there for the pics, prices, etc., It's my first post, and didn't want to give a pin supplier without knowing the exact rules on that. Great looking board though!

There are many syringe suppliers put there that don't require a script as well. 

Last, make sure you have washed your hands well, and prepped the biceps with a new alcohol pad prior to injecting. A sterile abscess doesn't look nice on the biceps. Good luck!


----------



## K1 (Apr 1, 2007)

DEVILDOG said:
			
		

> I like a 25g 1" pin (Terumo) for oils in the Bicep.
> I like a 27g slin pin for IGF injects in the bicep. I wish there was a 3/4" or 1" pin in a 27g, but that would be a perfect World. I don't care what the rest of the World says, a bicep injection always seems to be one of my more painful inj. sites. ouch!
> 
> Check out the syringe suppliers out there for the pics, prices, etc., It's my first post, and didn't want to give a pin supplier without knowing the exact rules on that. Great looking board though!
> ...


Good first post bro!! The board sponser (and one of the best for pins out there), is sterilesyringes.com!! Since this will be you first time injecting, I would suggest using glutes (easiest to inject IMO). 23g for glutes and 25g for everything else.


----------



## Big Danny (Apr 1, 2007)

you will find all info here:

http://www.howtodoinjections.com/


----------



## rAJJIN (Apr 1, 2007)

Qmack,
Forget the biceps for now. Your not ready to even think about that yet.
Read the site Big Danny Listed But for you Id reccomend you follow kawasakis advice. Glutes or the shoulder...Just like the Dr would do it.


----------



## DEVILDOG (Apr 1, 2007)

rAJJIN said:
			
		

> Qmack,
> Forget the biceps for now. Your not ready to even think about that yet.
> Read the site Big Danny Listed But for you Id reccomend you follow kawasakis advice. Glutes or the shoulder...Just like the Dr would do it.



Yes, I agree! Glutes, and delts. Then move on to quads with experience, and education. Most M.D's would shreik at the IGF site injects these days. Not to mention the oilous site injects that have become common. 

Give it time, and stick with glutes, and delts for now.


----------



## qmack26 (Apr 1, 2007)

after my shoulter i woulld alternate between the tow shoulder is my thigh optional


----------



## rAJJIN (Apr 1, 2007)

At first Q all youll need is one shot per week. Id reccomend the good ole butt cheek! If you cant reach or dont have anyone to help you yes you can use quads. It hurts worse, and is not realy the ideal place But Ive had to do it many times myself if Giving the shots to myself...Its just the easiest for me to reach. If you can get help or reach, use the glute for now.


----------



## qmack26 (Apr 1, 2007)

*shoulders*

what would be the best for my shoulder


----------



## DEVILDOG (Apr 1, 2007)

qmack26 said:
			
		

> what would be the best for my shoulder



25g 1"

You may want to read up on this some too. 

Rajjin is right. One inject per week in the glute is plenty if you're new to this. The shoulder is a rather painful location if you're using high ba (benzyl alcohol) content oils. i.e., test 400, 500, etc., 

I think most people here would tell you to start with the glutes. I did over ten years ago, and even had a minor anxiety attack for about five minutes after doing the shot. If you inject in the shoulder, and are new, you're going to be looking down at the pin the whole time. That could lead to some anxiety, and I just don't recommend it yet.


----------



## rAJJIN (Apr 1, 2007)

DEVILDOG said:
			
		

> 25g 1"
> 
> You may want to read up on this some too.
> 
> ...




ahh shit I hear ya DevilDog!! I remember the first time and Damn I was a nervous little bitch! Just the idea of it and that Darn needle looked SO Big
and painfull hahahaha. Broke out in a nervous sweat before it ever touched me . 

Theres realy nothing to it. Like devilDog said the nerves are what gets ya!
Thinking back though deffinatley hit the glute and if any way possable have someone Knowledable there to help you with it.


----------



## K1 (Apr 1, 2007)

rAJJIN said:
			
		

> ahh shit I hear ya DevilDog!! I remember the first time and Damn I was a nervous little bitch! Just the idea of it and that Darn needle looked SO Big
> and painfull hahahaha. Broke out in a nervous sweat before it ever touched me .
> 
> Theres realy nothing to it. Like devilDog said the nerves are what gets ya!
> Thinking back though deffinatley hit the glute and if any way possable have someone Knowledable there to help you with it.


Hell Yeah, the first time I shot I was sweating so bad you would think I was standing in the rain Thought I was going to pass out, had to go outside for about 5 or 10 minutes afterwards


----------



## AlphaMale (Apr 4, 2007)

> The board sponser (and one of the best for pins out there), is sterilesyringes.com!! Since this will be you first time injecting, I would suggest using glutes (easiest to inject IMO). 23g for glutes and 25g for everything else.


I agree. 

Also of note: higher blood plasma levels are found with Gluteal injections as opposed to Deltoid injections. Pretty much the larger the muscle and the deeper the injection the higher the sustained blood level. Smaller muscle do not "hold" the steroid as well and cause a higher peak and less sustained blood levels. I alternate between a large muscle and a small one with short esters: quad, glute, delt, repeat; long esters: glute, maybe quad, repeat.


----------



## Big Danny (Apr 7, 2007)

I'd start with the glutes surely. It is the easyest. It goes like butter.


----------



## DEVILDOG (Apr 7, 2007)

Big Danny said:
			
		

> I'd start with the glutes surely. It is the easyest. It goes like butter.



Any of you ever put your pins in the freezer? What I mean, is to draw up the oil with a 20g pin, untwist it, and put on a 23 or 25g pin out of the freezer. I've done it before when the kids went to my Father-in-law's for the weekend. I put the pins in the freezer for a day, and tried my injects. I guess it numbed the site to a small degree.


----------



## Big Danny (Apr 9, 2007)

DEVILDOG said:
			
		

> Any of you ever put your pins in the freezer? What I mean, is to draw up the oil with a 20g pin, untwist it, and put on a 23 or 25g pin out of the freezer. I've done it before when the kids went to my Father-in-law's for the weekend. I put the pins in the freezer for a day, and tried my injects. I guess it numbed the site to a small degree.



Yeah, I've heard many doing this way , but myself never tried it. I have no probl. whatsoever with my injections. That's the easyer part usualy. The thinner the needle , less pain , but more injecting time. It is worth though.


----------



## mike1991 (Apr 10, 2007)

if i inject every other day since Im using test prop and tren ace right now. I use a slin needle and inject a little 2% lidocaine it numbs it real well. Same thing I use when I suture people up to. Dont know if any sponsor sells it but it works damn good.


----------

